# Predator Camo Sale - FREE Shipping



## LxHunter1983 (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is some of the pants slippy. Dont mind the gun cases I dont own any. LOL


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

NICE! Are they as comfy as everyone says?


----------



## LxHunter1983 (Sep 14, 2006)

Slippy Field said:


> NICE! Are they as comfy as everyone says?


Yes and they are warm.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

LxHunter1983 said:


> Yes and they are warm.


 yeah, I'm going to order some myself. :smile:


----------



## Greenhorn67 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Got me some new camo comin'!*

Money in your account Slip!
I look forward to trying this stuff out this year!
Thanks again!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks again, I'm sure you will be pleased. :amen:



Greenhorn67 said:


> Money in your account Slip!
> I look forward to trying this stuff out this year!
> Thanks again!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt..... :smile:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

*ttt......*

:uzi: :dancing:


----------



## hoebekec (Jan 23, 2009)

BUMP

And you've got money Slippy.
Looking forward to hitting the woods this fall with my new Predator Fleece suit!

Thanks


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

hoebekec said:


> BUMP
> 
> And you've got money Slippy.
> Looking forward to hitting the woods this fall with my new Predator Fleece suit!
> ...


Thank you. :rock:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

do these come with free magical gusts of wind?

Love razzin ya Slipp, I will be in the mode to buy here soon and give ya a holler


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Rattler said:


> do these come with free magical gusts of wind?
> 
> Love razzin ya Slipp, I will be in the mode to buy here soon and give ya a holler


yeah bud, would love to get you dressed right for hunting season..... :shade:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:guitarist:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt..... :smile:


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

ttt for a great seller.....:cheers:


----------



## 10ptkicker (Mar 19, 2008)

looks great!

mike


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

mine came today. This stuff is awesome!
Thanks Slip!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Scottie said:


> mine came today. This stuff is awesome!
> Thanks Slip!


Can't wait to use it I bet! 

Thanks again.. :teeth:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:smileinbox:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

can get the lightweight clothes as well...


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:guitarist:


----------



## hoebekec (Jan 23, 2009)

Got mine in the other day!
Can't wait to get out in the woods with it!

Thanks again!


----------



## IndyRidgerunner (Dec 21, 2008)

Payment sent


----------



## cmillett79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Im so happy to see predator come out with some fleece pants ! 

Give me a month Slippy and I'll be putting in an order for a fleece suit and another cotton suit


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Slippy-

Would the Brown Deception or the Fall Grey work better here in OH and WV? Mostly treestand hunting with some walk-n-sit stuff thrown in from Oct-Jan.

Thanks.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

hdracer said:


> Slippy-
> 
> Would the Brown Deception or the Fall Grey work better here in OH and WV? Mostly treestand hunting with some walk-n-sit stuff thrown in from Oct-Jan.
> 
> Thanks.


either one really, its really a coin toss. If I had to pick, which I don't cause I have both....I'd go with the deception. But I use my spring green until about the first week of November, then switch to deception for the rut, then I'm done. Any time after November if I go out and I'm in a tree, I pick fall gray.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:llama:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

cmillett79 said:


> Im so happy to see predator come out with some fleece pants !
> 
> Give me a month Slippy and I'll be putting in an order for a fleece suit and another cotton suit


right on.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I got all the camo slip. thx tried to leave you good feedback but no url is valid. sorry.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

BOHO said:


> I got all the camo slip. thx tried to leave you good feedback but no url is valid. sorry.


thanks! :thumbs_up


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

all questions answered.... :angel:


----------



## JEFF GOCHENOUR (Jan 21, 2007)

*Predator camo*

Thanks. Got my camo a couple of weeks ago, and just tested for uv brightners. For me at least this is relevant. No glow. Appreciate it.


----------



## HMDUCK82 (Sep 19, 2007)

What in your opinion is the difference between spring green and green deception? I am hunting early bow in northern NY and am up in the air between the two green colors...

Thanks


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

HMDUCK82 said:


> What in your opinion is the difference between spring green and green deception? I am hunting early bow in northern NY and am up in the air between the two green colors...
> 
> Thanks


boy, toss a coin. I'd say if I did more treestand hunting, I might say the SG, more ground hunting, GD. Both are great. To the human eye, I think the deception looks just a little neater. Gotta look cool out in the woods you know? You only hunt as good as you look. :wink:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Right on. No UV brightener dyes used in Predator. 



JEFF GOCHENOUR said:


> Thanks. Got my camo a couple of weeks ago, and just tested for uv brightners. For me at least this is relevant. No glow. Appreciate it.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

prices are still good for a limited time. :beer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

buy 20 suits get one free.

ttt. ..


----------



## jgr1269 (Jun 21, 2008)

I just received my Predator Fleece suit and it is awesome. So awesome in fact that I'm going to order another one in Fall gray. Super service and fast shipping. Thanks again.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

jgr1269 said:


> I just received my Predator Fleece suit and it is awesome. So awesome in fact that I'm going to order another one in Fall gray. Super service and fast shipping. Thanks again.


thank you bud. :beer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

19 days till bow season here in Ohio :amen:

Just hung a stand and moved a feeder this morning.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

17 days now. Hope the weather cools.


----------



## cmillett79 (Oct 24, 2008)

PM your way there Slippy


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

cmillett79 said:


> PM your way there Slippy


Camo your way. :beer:

Thanks.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

PM inbound about the lightweight gear and pricing.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 16, 2003)

Do you have a website with all products listed that are available with prices? 

Cabelas used to offer microtex in predator - I wish they still would! 

thanks


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Rainmaker said:


> Do you have a website with all products listed that are available with prices?
> 
> ...


no, just check out predator's website, tell me what you are thinking about and I can get you a quote.


----------



## cmillett79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Slippy Field said:


> Camo your way. :beer:
> 
> Thanks.


Got it Slippy .. The Fleece pants and coat look and fit great !


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

cmillett79 said:


> Got it Slippy .. The Fleece pants and coat look and fit great !


Cool. Glad you like. Thanks!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

seen 1 doe and a **** this morning, been piss'n rain all day.....


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

shot a doe last night. yeah, I was wearing my Predator. :darkbeer:


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Great guy to deal when it comes to buying Predator camo. Gonna put mine to use in a few weeks...:darkbeer:. Thanks again.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Great guy to deal when it comes to buying Predator camo. Gonna put mine to use in a few weeks...:darkbeer:. Thanks again.


Thanks bro.


----------



## munsonRN (Sep 18, 2009)

Payment sent...........can't wait to get it... :darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

order sent. 



munsonRN said:


> Payment sent...........can't wait to get it... :darkbeer:


----------



## wapitiwhistler (May 28, 2010)

*Cotton outfitt.*

[Hey I would like to order a Spring Green cotton suit . Med. pant L. shirt L. stalker jacket.


----------



## wapitiwhistler (May 28, 2010)

Good prices


----------

